# Several dog shoots



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Lately I've been doing a fair bit of photography for some friends of their dogs. 
Thought i would share them.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Like the two dogs running shot.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Lovely pics and dogs.


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Thanks to you both


----------



## sharmam114 (Apr 9, 2014)

Fantastic! Made my day!  more please?


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

sharmam114 said:


> Fantastic! Made my day!  more please?


Here you go


----------



## mickR (Apr 4, 2014)

What has this got to do with car detailing?


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

mickR said:


> What has this got to do with car detailing?


You've never 2bm your dog......


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

mickR said:


> What has this got to do with car detailing?


It's in the photography section

For photos ...


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

mickR said:


> What has this got to do with car detailing?


We can't JUST talk about cleaning cars, how boring would that be. There's more to life than making things shiny lol.

Nice pics Rich love the shepherds :thumb:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Love the Collie :thumb:


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

beautiful springer


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Thank you all for your feedback and praise 
These were all great dogs, all with very unique characters.

www.facebook.com/richhillphotography is my Facebook page of you would like to see some more


----------

